# West Park Hospital, Epsom - August 2011



## LulaTaHula (Aug 2, 2011)

I needed to make another visit to West Park, to see as much as I could, one last time. There is very little left to see, sadly, and what is left has been stripped out. It is extremely difficult to navigate the site as there is so much work going on to clear what's left. I'm glad to have been again, and it was with a heavy heart that as the light faded, I took my leave for what may well have been the last time.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Aug 2, 2011)

So sad to see it like this


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 2, 2011)

You're still getting awesome photos from it tho!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 2, 2011)

What a bummer.... thanks for the heads up.


----------



## zombizza (Aug 2, 2011)

what is actually left now then?


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 2, 2011)

zombizza said:


> what is actually left now then?



Some completely stripped ward buildings, water tower, admin. A few remaining live buildings at the front. Airing court shelters. Demo and conversion are well underway and there is no 'asylum soul' left in the place.


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 2, 2011)

nice work thanks for sharing


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update Lu,have to agree,WP`s heart has finally stopped beating


----------



## randomnut (Aug 2, 2011)

The old girls gone 

Great photos though. Love the shot of the stairs at the top of admin .


----------



## nelly (Aug 3, 2011)

Another one bites the dust!!

Nice photos though


----------



## tank2020 (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought I may have been the last to post from here, they were gutting the place pretty quickly when I was there in April. wish I had seen more.


----------



## MD (Aug 3, 2011)

nice shots Lula 
shame to see it tho


----------



## professor frink (Aug 3, 2011)

A shadow of it's former self. I see it's now called Nobel Park, but it's good to see the converted wards will still retain their original names.
Good to see the boards off the front of admin too.


----------



## mr_bones (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, it is looking like Hellingly and Cane Hill - so much work has taken place in the last few months. Once the corridors go, they seem to come down fast. Thanks for sharing, I can imagine your reaction when you were stood in there.


----------



## sparky. (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow such a shame to see it like this I loved this place  brilliant pics though


----------



## zombizza (Aug 4, 2011)

LulaTaHula said:


> Some completely stripped ward buildings, water tower, admin. A few remaining live buildings at the front. Airing court shelters. Demo and conversion are well underway and there is no 'asylum soul' left in the place.


Oh dear
where was the first shot taken? looks like one of the wards.
Im in mourning for this place


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 4, 2011)

zombizza said:


> Oh dear
> where was the first shot taken? looks like one of the wards.



One of them, yes. I can't tell which is which any more though! Never did have a good sense of direction or spatial awareness, and now that so much demo has gone on... I'm powerless to have a clue I'm afraid!


----------



## dangerous dave (Aug 4, 2011)

shame to see it go but kinda glad it got granted some sort of reuse unlike cane hill.It's better to see it re purposed than turned into hardcore for a road build and left without a trace of its former use and a bunch of prefab houses dumped in its place .


----------



## mookster (Aug 4, 2011)

dangerous dave said:


> shame to see it go but kinda glad it got granted some sort of reuse unlike cane hill.It's better to see it re purposed than turned into hardcore for a road build and left without a trace of its former use and a bunch of prefab houses dumped in its place .



Agreed, at least some of it is going to survive in some form, even if it's under a slightly different name.


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 5, 2011)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## dobbo79 (Aug 5, 2011)

Not many of these places left now...such a shame to see it as a pile of bricks. ell done for your pics - i especially like the bannister on the stairs pic..


----------



## urbanexplorer48 (Aug 7, 2011)

There is still Ramsay House. I have to have my psychotherapy there unfortunately. There is a chilling corridor where I believe electric shock therapy may have been administered. The whole place is very spooky and developing it will never get rid of that. My therapist was worried about the bad vibes there and changed the room. It is ok in this room and there is an entrance to it which avoids the dreaded corridor.


----------



## urbanexplorer48 (Aug 7, 2011)

I will take photos of the corridor next time, though I hate to go there. Interesting that West Park still functions as a hospital for people with psychological problems. There is Loughta House too.


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 8, 2011)

Lovely photos....specially the stairs and landing. Loved them


----------



## furstyferret81 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is a good reminder not to put an explore off, gutted i missed this one and i imagine it wont be long till there are no sites like this left...


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 21, 2011)

yes its pretty sad isn't it that most of it has gone now


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 25, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> yes its pretty sad isn't it that most of it has gone now



mmmm to true nice looking building too


----------

